# Citizenship interview/test



## Leed5ey (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi All, i recently did my Citizenship test and as you know you have to supply all the documents that you supplied for your application. The guy who checked mine was a bit strange. It took him nearly 20 mins to log on and then couldn't find my application and when he did he refused my Birth Certificate as it was a CERTIFIED Copy !!!!! He also queried if my wife, who was sat next to me, was actually my wife,even though she had her own documents on her and knew one of the other Interviewers. He then said i need a Police Check from UK to verify who i am. He then said i could sit my test then laughed !!!!.
So the crux of it all is that
1 I have been in Oz for 6 Years and never left
2 All previous Police checks for 457 and PR are clean
3 My passport has not been used at all in that time
4 He asked for one because in his words I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE !!!

Passport,Birth Cert, Form 1195,Marriage Cert,Aussie drivers licence ALL supplied
Advice please anyone


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

The Government is determined to raise the citizenship bar, particularly as they realised a while ago it's very difficult for them to deport citizens. They are now deporting some permanent visa holders with criminal convictions that resulted in a sentence of 12 months or more, some of these people migrated here as children!

Anyway if you are really upset about your experience and treatment you can make a complaint to Home Affairs. They'll give you a response.


----------



## Leed5ey (Mar 13, 2018)

thanks for your reply although it doesn't really answer my question


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Leed5ey said:


> thanks for your reply although it doesn't really answer my question


You didn't really ask a question, perhaps start with a question more then "advice please" and you will get a more specific answer.

Unless you want generic advice - jump through all the hoops that are asked of you until such time as your citizenship is granted, you really don't have much of a choice...


----------

